# Machine Head



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nov. 21 – Guelph, Ontario, Guelph Concert Theatre 
Nov. 22 – Ottawa, Ontario, Ritual Nightclub


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nov. 21 – Guelph, Ontario, Guelph Concert Theatre
> Nov. 22 – Ottawa, Ontario, Ritual Nightclub


DP tribute? Is this Nonreverb's band?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Milkman said:


> DP tribute? Is this Nonreverb's band?


Metalband, saw them in T.O. ten or so years ago. Slip knot, machine head and Coal chamber, excellent concert.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, not sure I would name a band after one of the most famous classic rock albums.


If I saw a band name like Houses of the Holy or Abbey Road.....well you get it.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hmmm, not sure I'd name a band Deep Purple after a famous mid-30's jazz tune.

See Peter DeRose to see where Ritchie Blackmore well... got it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Hmmm, not sure I'd name a band Deep Purple after a famous mid-30's jazz tune.
> 
> See Peter DeRose to see where Ritchie Blackmore well... got it.


That's pretty thin.

DP came out, what, 40 years after the jazz tune?

Deep Purple is still touring as far as I know. Machine Head may be a great band. I just think it's a poor choice for a band name.

Again, if you saw a band name like say...Rumors, you would likely think it was.....yes, Fleetwood Mack tribute.

No big deal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There was a bad called Billion Dollar Babies--but it was made up of the original members of the Alice Cooper band--excepting Alice & Glen Buxton.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> There was a bad called Billion Dollar Babies--but it was made up of the original members of the Alice Cooper band--excepting Alice & Glen Buxton.


At least there's a connection.

If I walked into a show expecting to see an Alice tribute and instead saw Dennis Dunaway, Michael Bruce and Neil Smith on stage, well, I'd be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmmmm


Blue Curry


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Air Pasta

What? It's early in the morning. Have yet to have my shower.


----------

